#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [聚會] 2009社區友好文化節新莊場徵獸裝好友或來玩的獸友

## 漣漪月影

最近2009社區友好文化節快到了
我被人家邀去辦布偶裝...
因為一個布偶裝很無聊...
所以我想邀幾個有穿布偶裝的一起來幫忙
(目前邀到小楓~)
如果有人要的話
就先報名吧！(活動要統計工作人員數才能訂購便當和點心)
(拜託嚕><)

時間在3/22星期日
約在上午11點西門町站2號出口
一起撘公車出發~

還有，如果想來純粹參加活動的
地點在新莊運動公園(就新莊棒球場)
可以在台北車站靠新光三越的出口，撘257公車到運動公園站
不知道路的，就一起約在上敘時間一起出發吧！
以上就這樣~
呵呵

----------


## wildcheetah

我會帶獵豹裝出席

獵豹

----------


## 漣漪月影

TO wildcheetah：
哇~好棒好棒!
謝謝參加~
那問一下，你當天要一起在西門町會合
還是自己過去會場呢?
如果要自己過去的話，就先留手機給我吧！
(因為我不確定從西門町感到會場要多久...)

然後，因為有三隻布偶裝就夠了..
所以這樣就好嚕
謝謝大家！

----------


## wildcheetah

到西門町一起集合，手機請找楓狼。

獵豹

----------


## 影曲

影的裝不是全套噎（偏向似人）

不知道可以麻0.0

不過那天虎家會跟楓一起去~

----------


## 漣漪月影

to影曲：
你也是跟楓狼一起嗎~
雖然布偶裝3隻就夠了...
但你要帶來玩也不反對~
呵呵~

----------

